# Quirks/Your horses personality...what does your horse do ?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My horses know when I arrive in my truck they nicker. My filly is obssessed with taking my winter hat off. I unfortunately had to stop her because that would teach her to many bad things. If I shake the halter my horses know that's time for going out for grass. They know when I'm out in the corn field what I'm doing and wait by the fence for a snack. If I have my girls out for grass and I open my truck door it means treat and come walking up. Almost had the filly in the front seat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

My gelding nickers every time someone opens the house door (near his paddock) or comes up the drive. 

But his main quirk, which I've never heard another horse do, is sing. I'm not even joking, during cool down, trail riding or when he's generally relaxed he sings. It has different tones, patterns and lasts one whole loooong breath then he starts up again. He especially does it going down hill.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoenix doesn't like me wearing hats, he'll take them off which is pretty funny. Also if he's free jumping and i put the whip down he'll come and pick it up and run off with it, he did it once and then freaked out that the whip was following him so he started going faster until he realised if he let go it would stop chasing him. He's pretty funny!

he also knows that a plastic bag making any noise means some kind of treat and he'll nicker. He's not afraid of plastic bags which is great.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Máni picks things up with his mouth and holds them. He does't chew on them or anything, he just holds them.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Rainy will flip her lip (smile) whenever a gelding pees. Not when the mares do it, mind you. She's very partial to her geldings, and likes to lead them on, acting all dominant and such. It's rather ridiculous.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My boys all run to the fence when I call them, while the girls turn and run the toher way....It's quite funny, actually, to just watch them scatter lol. And Jester doesn't like me wearing hats either, always taking them off. 

Now Rebel, I swear has no brain. He is a total mamas boy. Head always on my shoulder, very "Yes ma'am." about everything....Does a lot of stupid stuff, though. Like a couple of times he's locked himself in the tack room...Don't ask me how he got in there, and we hve a seperate little paddock off the main pasture that he continuously locks himself in and then gets upset because he can't get out. and I mean, really? -sigh- xD


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a horse named Doc. When we have him tied up and we are distributing to the food to the stalls, or when there is merely food in sight, he shakes. Not absolutely violently like he's going to fall over or anything, he just shakes like he's shivering. When I first saw him do it, I thought that he was having a seizure or something. But he just always does that. There isn't anything wrong don't worry. While he shakes, he also flaps his lip. It's really a sight. Doc is just a big clown. But he is suuuuppppper sweet!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Willie likes to untie knots and open gates. For the most part he'll only open gates/stall doors if he's by himself. If he's in a paddock with other horses he won't do it.

He's not vocal at all. I've only heard him whinny a few times, and nicker to me a handful of times, but he recognizes my whistle. If I whistle, he'll turn to look and me and start walking over, but if someone else whistles, say my boyfriend, he totally ignores it.


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

oh gosh why did you have to ask well my mare helly she nickers when she sees me but she has horrible ground manners she pushes you she rears when she doesnt want to go in her stall but she is getting alot better she is AMAZING under saddle though and she is rly sweet just needs some ground manners xD but she follows me around in the arena with no halter on i can ride her bareback she knows my voice and my whistle she is a sweetheart


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

My horse smiles for cookies or just attention in general. 
He knows when I have food for him but he always has to "check" Myself and anyone with me. Oh and he LOVES my bottles of soda and tea. I don't leave them anywhere near him during show season but he's so sneaky, He can take the top off and drink it before I can turn around. Then he hands me the empty bottle like "well I don't need this anymore, Here ya go mom". He gives the most perfect hugs like real hugs. And he gives me kisses. He always is talking and comes to me when I call. If he could sleep in my room he would. I bet he'd even learn to go to the restroom outside and not in the house lol hahah


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Jesse always nickers when I walk into the barn. Also, whenever you are sad or upset about something he will nuzzle you. One time just after my mom and dad split up and my mom was at the barn and crying and Jesse walked over to her and licked her face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Tess is very affectionate  she licks my arms and my legas and my face! and she has a habit of when she goes into the jumping paddock, she goes over and knocks all the jumps over, so then i have to fix them up again!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Dan is starting to figure out that when I come he gets treats(ive only had him 2 months and he never got treats/grain before I had him). So he is starting to nicker at me. 

He has the funniest way of telling me that he is done his grain. He picks up the tub with his teeth and sends it flying across his stall then just looks at me like "done!!!" He is so proud of himself almost...its cute!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awww that would be sooooo cute to see!


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

Storm (3yr old gelding) is a big believer in conserving energy. When we are at a show he will fall asleep between his classes. We wake up, get moving around, do our class, come out, and he falls asleep. It doesn't fail, he stops, he sleeps. Even if I am riding at home, if we stop for any period of time where he has to stand still and be good, he sleeps.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahah ;D forgot to add my zorro boy's quirks, He will run around the paddock grab his mini herd together, and run run run! try to get my mare to run with his mini herd but she just stands there and eats. Then he will go and chew on her tail. I dont know why but he also tries to nurse from her! she has never even ha d a foal before!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

My gelding, Sailor, always goes off trail to the left to pee and poop. It's quite annoying, especially since he has to find the *perfect* spot.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson.....hangs himself out...ALL THE TIME! It doesn't matter what he is doing. He is in his crossties getting groomed - he hangs himself out. We go for a hack - he's out again, saying PEEKABOO. I can be doing pretty much anything and, he's saying "WOO HOO! LOOK AT ME!"

He also licks - alot as well. He will lick your face, your arms, your shirt, your back - doesn't matter. If he has access to it, he'll lick it. 

He will do anything for a cookie. Because I do so many carrot stretches with him, he will see me going for the cookies, he'll do them on his own knowing that cookies are associated with the movements. It's cute......he's adorable!


----------



## Midnight Angel (Oct 31, 2010)

Both my horses are vocal - my boy neighs when he sees me coming and my girl nickers - but that is very normal compared to their other stuff !

I taught my girl to bow - not a full bow but to lift up her front leg and bend it and at the same time as tucking her head in - she of course gets a treat for doing it. Now my boy has started to copy her - but he doesnt quite get the head thing right - and he gets impatient and lifts the other leg instead - so when you have the 2 of them on the cross ties it looks like they are dancing together. She is lifting her leg and nodding her head and he dances from foot to foot - it is hilarious !

My mare is alo very possesive of me and will put her head between me and anyone I am talking to and pretend like she didnt know what she was doing ! And if that isnt enough she will get a piece of my clothing between her teeth and pull me away from them. She also gives the best dirty looks ever !!!!!!!


----------



## Chimerical (Jun 12, 2010)

My mare after eating, especially if it's something good like an apple or molasses treat, will flip her lip up and waggle her head around xD Often right in front of someone's face so we get a close up of her gorgeous horse teeth.

She also likes my favourite yellow jacket - she licks the sleeves when I wear it, and nuzzles it when it's hanging up on the post. While she's being groomed, she likes to investigate anything on the bars/post in front of her, especially keys. She will just pick them up and throw them around like they were put there just for her.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Rex picks his bucket up in his teeth and throws it every time he finishes his dinner. It's our signal that he's done and ready to go back in the paddock.

Romance licks clothes. Clean clothes, dirty clothes, doesn't matter, she'll lick 'em.

I have never seen a horse curl their upper lip as often as Kody does. 

Phoenix twirls his head when he wants attention. Oh, and he yawns a ridiculous amount.

Nippa is vocal, very vocal and quite regularly nickers and yawns at the same time.

Fanta will rub herself back and forth on your hands, like you're her scratching tree.

I have yet to see it, but Hugo's previous owner informed me that he chases kangaroos.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha this is great. My mare is an absolute sweetie, and loves getting attention, but she does have a few quirks from not being handled much the first 4 years of her life. I started noticing shortly after I got her that if I did something that annoyed her, not scared her, but annoyed her, she'd turn around and head butt me. She didn't bite, and still doesn't unless I don't stop, just butts me with her head. Today she was throwing a fit because flies were supposedly on her legs, though every time I checked there were none there yet she was still stomping her hind legs and swishing her tail. She is incredibly flexible, so often times when I'm brushing her sides, or putting a saddle on, she'll turn her head, and manage to place her head between me and her side, and just stand there and watch me. I don't feed her treats very often, because she has gotten a bit pushy, but she goes crazy for pumpkin hunks. If I don't feed her fast enough, and she knows I have more, she throws a tantrum until I give her the rest. The funniest habit she has, is when I turn her out, and she gets really excited, she'll be running around with her head way up in the air (keeping in mind she's an Arabian), and then just suck in a whole bunch of air, and blow it out her nose making the loudest blowing noises, scared me first time she did it, and now when people are around at the new place, and they hear it for the first time, they all come running to see whats wrong. Oh, and she's terrified of water. Not of being hosed off, and generally not of like mud on the ground, but in the wash rack, either on concrete or rubber mats, as soon as it starts to get wet, she freaks out. She could pretty much care less about the water hitting her, but running on the ground underneath her is unacceptable, so being a small Arabian, she always manages to turn sideways, and squeeze herself all the way up to the front of the wash rack, which makes it impossible for me to wash whatever side of her is pressed up against the railing.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

All your horses sound soooo cute lol. 

Love Story walks up to me in the field, but if she sees a bridle in my hand she'll stop and stare with wide eyes like "Oh no...". But she doesnt run off, she just stands and cringes as I put in on. Lol. She also mugs my friend and I for carrots, she searches us thoroughly.

One time I was leading her in to ride, and she started to limp, but a bad, awful "I have a sore leg and it hurts really bad mom" kind of limp. We feel her leg, but it seems fine, but just in case we decide to let her go... She yawns at us, turns, goes into this beautiful trot up to the gate, turns, gives us a look, then gallops off. We were absolutly stunned at how sneaky she was!!


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

Bonnet was starved nearly to death before I got her, so her biggest quirks are all food related. She eats _everything_ . She can snatch food at the trot without breaking stride. So far she has eaten leaves that blew in the arena, including several 3 foot corn leaves that she slurps like spaghetti, as well as weeds, hay, grass, pellet food, and fruits, veggies, and cookies. 
She has also tried to eat the following non food items:
A barn cat, another boarders spurs, brushes, my hair, tack, blankets, and yesterday, my hair tie that fell out- try fishing a slimy scrunchie out of a mare's mouth. 
She will learn _anything_ for a food reward, but is very grabby when the treats are gone, so we have limited the amount of things we use them for. Just today our trainer told me "I think we could teach her to stand on her head with enough cookies".


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My POA mare will trample any dog or cat that comes near me while I am in her paddock. Any other time she is fine with them.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

If I don't come to the barn for a while my horse will "pout." She'll go and put her head in the corner of the stall and put her head down and respond to nothing, not even food! She makes the most adorable begging face and I often find myself sharing my lunch with her. Hard to avoid with an adorable horse face in your lap! The best part is how she makes that face any time I give attention to any other horse, especially the "alpha" of her mini herd. 

She recently picked up the habit of lifting up a leg and backing up (not in that order lol) then putting her nose on my shoulder when I curry her back. I think she's in bliss cause its like a massage, but since I'm not sure I always test out her back before I start riding. Also, people used to hit her with a crop every time she did something wrong, even if it wasn't her fault, then back her up to canter from a halt. So now if she does something "wrong," she gets all nervous and twitchy, especially if I back her up. Funny horse.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare will nicker when she sees me get out of my car. She will also usually follow me down to her paddock gate when I leave (unless she's piggin out, haha). 

The faces she makes when my hubby tries to kiss her is hilarious...she will just kind of slowly put her head away, and has this "really?" type look on her face, as she's moving away...she won't move her feet, but stretches her neck one direction as much as she can go, and then when he get's close enough to touch her stops, cocks an ear, and sighs, like "okay, fine, I'll let ya get me this time!!"


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

My mare Xhex pretty much just gives me a look everytime I am tacking her up like "why are we doing this again mom?" by looking back at me from the corner of her eye with her ears half drooped. My ebil lazy mare. LOL.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny picks up EVERYTHING! I can't count the times when she's grabbed my grooming box and thrown it, or grabbed my camera or cell phone or buckets. She's a goose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I'm SOOOO glad I don't have a horse who picks everything up...hahaha...or chews on everything; i like to leave a lead and halter out on her pen incase someone ever has to go in and grab her in an emergency, and having a tack eater wouldn't be good!!! Haha


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You would really not like Sunny then, Mom2Pride. :lol: 

The other day I was about to go for a ride on Sista so I had her bridle across the stall door. I turned around and Sunny has the entire browband stuffed in her mouth, happily munching away. 

My camera has this ring of dirt caked around the edges that won't come off; Sunny picked it up and dropped it in a pile of dirt.

She LOVES to carry around empty feed bags.


One day we literally had a tug-of-war over the sweatscraper. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

My TWH JR is a charactor. When I first got him I was cleaning up around the barn. I kept hearing a noise that sounded like passing gas. I looked at JR and said dang boy do you have a case of the poots....Then went on about my business. Then I heard it again. So I started watching him and he was making the noise. Now he does it when he wants attention. He will take his lips and cock them to the side and make a pooting sound. Well every one thinks it's just cute. And it is. I was camping with him and everyone in the camp ground came by to see JR poot.Well he was full of himself that weekend and he was pooting for everyone.... He is such a funny guy.....One of these days I hope to catch it on video...


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Jan 4, 2010)

my old horse chaplin would always make a purmping noise with his lips after eating his grain it was sooo funny. 
***** is also a "horsey see hosey pick up and play" horse lol and he stuffs rope in his mouth!!! if you stand still and hold the lead rope loose, he will start with the bit closest to him and start putting it in, once he actualy looked hamster-like hahahah and i pull it out and it seems to never end hahah its all soggy after though :/ 
my old horse furia also used to HATE KISSES! hahah she would look asif to say come near me just DONT kiss me!! haha and if you did kiss her face she would nod her head lol horses are such funny animals


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Dancer's previous owner said she was a _man's_ horse and wanted little to do with women. However, she and I are great friends. She's very affectionate. She nickers softly when I'm in the yard and I have no trouble catching her. She likes to "wuffle" in my ear, and tickles my ear or the back of my neck by wiggling her lip/nose from side to side like Samantha on "Bewitched." (uh oh - dating myself, aren't I?)

She's a no nonsense mama, too. Rain was bad about kicking when she was really tiny. She would take a kick at one of us, and Dancer would head butt her hard enough to nearly knock her over. Rain could kick at the other horses, and Dancer was okay with that, but kicking at humans was absolutely not tolerated. (Don't kick the hand that feeds you?)

We used to have a shetland pony who was a real hoot. You did not dare have anything in your back pocket that she could get hold of. She was worse than a puppy! She would grab my husband's bandana out of his pocket and run off, shaking it every which way. He would try to take it from her, and she would dance off, just out of reach. Sometimes she would even lower her head like a dog does when it's playing! She took off with my father in law's cap one time, and he just let her have it. She carried that thing around for a week, until she finally shook it apart. What a nut case - and she was nearly 20 years old!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Romeo:
He is very smart, he likes to do stuff that makes him think. But if I don't come out to the barn for a night (if I am working, someone else has to feed the horses) he will NOT come up to me, it is like he is giving me the cold shoulder. But normally he runs to me when he sees my truck coming. It is so cute!
PintoBean:
Bean is a crazy boy, he is the sweetest boy on the ground, but he is a bucker.
But when you leave something around the pasture or on the fence, Bean WILL get it, it isn't a matter of if he will get it, but when.
He can also untie himself (I have gone through many lead ropes because of that crazy boy). He is a great boy though.

My other horses don't really have anything that they do I can think of right now...


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

When we let Pumpkin out to graze, he will open up the shed door. it is a rectangle twisty handle and will do anything to open it.

He could also open his paddock gates untill we changed the side of the lock


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, if I only put on cross tie on Barney, he'll nuzzle the brushes on the self next to him til they all fall off, he's also nuzzled his grooming tote to where it was knocked over.
He loves to nuzzle all over me, I'll turn my back to him and let him nuzzle an itchy spot if I have one.
When he's very relaxed, he'll hang his lower lip to where it looks like he's smiling, I'll sit there and move it back and forth and he won't care.
The worst though is almost like what MIEventer said about Nelson, when I'm grooming him or when he feels like it, he'll just let it all hang out.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got another one, about Bishop. Now he's old and lazy, so he's the ideal mount for little children... but what about the older people learning to jump? Lol, they kick and squeeze and beg; nothing. So our instructor gets on. Bishop's eyes go huge, and he leaps into a quick trot or canter at the slightest urge. Lol, he knows when its time for bussiness.

Then Shorty, a shetland x we used to have at the stables. He would rub his head against tack till it fell, chew reins, and sneak up behind you and nip you're butt! One time my friend had brought a bag with, full of carrots and extra things. He must have smelt the treats, cause he grabbed the bag and high tailed it out, shaking the bag till the zip opened and the carrots fell out.

Lol, the things they do... *shakes head*


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Mooney likes to fall asleep when the vet comes or the farrier,her eyes get right heavy and lets them do all they want. Either that she talks alot. I don't mean loud noices but she makes little noices all the time and none stop. when you walk her to a new field, it is almost like she is telling you everything she sees or smells or if she is excited. Even the vet thought it was funny how talkitive she was.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My horse Beau is not the brightest crayon in the box ... but I love him to death, nonetheless!

When I go to cinch up his saddle, he *always* moves himself over to the right against the fence. I don't mind and it is part of his "routine" to get saddled.

Sometimes when we are stopped out on the trail, he'll turn his head around to sniff my foot. I'll usually respond by rubbing his itchy head with my foot for him. If I stick my foot out at him, he'll often do it too. 

When he shies, he does it the exact same way every time. I don't even remember the last time I have fallen off, because it is so predicable (half the time, I'll see the "scary" thing before he does because he is not paying attention and I know he's going to shy before he even does it). He always does a 180 spin/rollback and get-me-outta-here. It's quite easy to sit through it.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

After drinking water my horse water keeps 1 inch of his tounge out for a while haha its to cute!


----------



## jazir1787 (Nov 12, 2010)

Fleur raises her front foot when she gets impatient. like she is going to shake hands.

she doesnt paw, doesnt stomp, just lifts it up a few times :lol:


----------



## Moonieandme (Nov 12, 2010)

*About Moonshine*

Moonshine is the definition of a mam's boy. when he see's me coming in the pasture his ears perk up and he walks/trots on over to me..actually its more of a effortless jog xD lol
when you get on him he wants to go and he will take off but if he feels me falling off or just an extreme switch in weight he stops-yet he is amazing at barrel? how does this make scense? and he only does this for me! lol my friend tried to catch him and he went crazy and took off. 
Exactly a "Mama's boy" thats the only way to describe him. Oh. and he looooves to stretch his neck. go figure.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

She does this allll the time. She just really likes to stretch. :lol:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I call Athena's stall her 'litter box' because she'll only crap and pee in her stall or paddock, she won't go while she's out eating grass. Many times I've seen her walk all the way back to the barn, walk in her stall, do her business, and then walk out back to the grass. :roll: 

She knows how to 'smile' and will show anyone who gives her a treat. She can flick her tongue out like a lizard when I say 'lizard'. I've been teaching her the spanish walk, and she's gotten pretty frickin' good. She likes to turn her head around to her girth and 'smile' when I try to get on her because she wants a treat even though I never give her any when she does that. She's not very vocal, and I've only heard her neigh. No nickers. 

She's a very social horse, and gets along with anyone. I've never seen her kick or bite. She does have a boyfriend, and it's super cute. They're attached at the hip in the field. She likes to rub her head on him, and he likes to lick her head and neck. Ahhh, young love.  Thankfully, neither of them freak out when the other leaves. haha

Oh, and whenever we put a new round bale into her paddock she loooooves to rub herself all over it. She'll rub her chest, her butt, her side, she'll even get down on her knees to rub her neck. It's hilarious. 

Whenever she gets excited she'll put her tail straight up in the air and canter like pepe le pew.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*My dads horse red*

Whenever i am cleaning out my Dads horse Reds yard i take a wheel-barrow in there to put the poo in. Red decides to knock over the wheel barrow when i'm just about finished. At first i thought that it was funny then after a while it became very annoying!!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Tasia said:


> After drinking water my horse water keeps 1 inch of his tounge out for a while haha its to cute!


 My mare does that, too. All the while dripping water all over the place, of course!


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Alibi loves to open your pockets in your jackets and steal your food while your not looking. He also roams around the barn like a barn cat. If he gets scared, he will hide behind my dad. 

Dhani, likes to play with the flowers in my hair and trot around behind me like a puppy whereever I go.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Pickles runs his teeth across the top of the fence when I am giving attention to another horse...he's such a dork.
When you hug him, he always snakes his head around to touch your calf. Not biting or anything, just touching.
He is also great at dismantling the hotwire and opening gates. 

He seems to love shutting doors with his nose as well. 

When I bit him up, he'll sort of turn his nose into his chest and wiggle his top lip back and forth. He doesn't try to evade it, he just...I have no idea. He's very easy to bit, he just does weird things. He used to play tug-o-war with me with an old sweatshirt I'd only let him play with while I was around. He liked flinging it around as well.

He is also extremely curious about the wheelbarrow and will not let me alone when I am cleaning his pen. When he is impatient he starts doing these huge dramatic yawns and pulling faces (especially when I'm once again not paying attention to him!)

If he is nervous when I'm leading him, he'll try to scootch behind my back. 

He has two itchy spots...his neck and withers. If you do not itch them at least once for him I swear he gets sulky about it. He is one of those horses who likes taking a bite of hay, a bite of grain, drinks, bite of hay again, etc....he is supremely gentle about taking food from hands, and will always take small bites of apple...it doesn't matter if you've already cut it up! 
I could keep going on. He is a blooming comedian.


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

My mare Smokey, is scared of almost everything...including square straw bales. She absolutely hates them. She will NOT walk by them. She will walk right by the hay bales, no problem there. She also will chase the farm owners black lab, Princess. She chases her everywhere, and mind you, Princess is not a young dog anymore. It's not that Smokey doesn't like Princess, I just think she thinks it a fun time. 

My gelding, Cherokee, likes to share his feed with me. If I am standing next to him when he is eating his oats, he shares it with me and makes sure half of whats in his mouth, goes into my hair. All over, down my shirt, in my hair. Ugh. He thinks its funny, I can just tell in his eyes. And he is a VERY vocal horse. Especially when he rolls or does his potty business. When he rolls, he grunts and squeals and when he urinates, he grunts, very loudly! Its so funny. He also knows how to untie himself, and if I leave him tied outside and walk into the barn, I can see out of the corner of my eye, he runs by the barn door, laughing in his head. He also likes to shut gates as I'm trying to open them, he pushes into the gate with his nose. But as soon as I get it open enough for him to go through he quits and goes through the gate. Also, when I want to pick or clip his feet, before I even get to his foot, he lifts it ups and waits for me to grab it haha. He can be so smart. Oh my boy is so odd but I love him with all my heart.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

Crystal pulls her head down constantly when I take her back to her stall she picks up all the hay from the floor when my dad goes to get the treats she pulls at my clothes and nuzzles my hand and head oh and she will only trot on on rein and she can tell when our riding session is up she just goes over by the mounting block and doesn't move until I get off then sheruns off up the paddock she's amazing!!!! I love her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Soul (Nov 23, 2010)

If you massage my palomino mare's pressure points, she falls asleep :shock:! I don't think it's anything bad, just very weird. None of our other horses have this quirk. It makes it easier to shave her and give her dewormer though :lol:.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that Sunny thinks my mom is weird.
The last few trips to the barn my mom has come, and as we're walking away Sunny will follow us, eyes wide open, ears pricked forward. If I turn around to look at her she keeps following, but if Mom turns around she stops dead in her tracks and stares.

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Magic will headbutt me as SOON as I turn my back on her, or whilst im crouched down brushing her legs, she will push me over.......... I never learn


----------



## GarlicBread (Oct 7, 2010)

Hugs is a chestnut QH mare I ride at my lessons. I love her 

If you scratch down by her abdomen area she'll wiggle her lips. She loves it! Also after a ride she'll point out where she wants you to scratch her, mainly where she's sweaty, like from her girth and headpiece of her bridle.

When you're riding her she is usually obedient but loves to cut off corners and assumes everytime you go towards the middle of the arena you're done working her and she'll stop. If she's having one of her sneaky days she'll try drifting towards the gate and even make sharp turns towards it. Really bad if you're cantering her. xD

She has wonderful ground manners though, although she despises the hoof pick. Sometimes she can be a brat about picking up her feet, but most of the time she does great.


----------



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post YAY!!! 
My horse does a range of strange things. Hes an an ex racehorse and the laziest thing. he gets soooo relaxed and sleepy that his eyes close and his bottom lip just dangles. He's such a sook. Hes constantly hiding his head under my arm when im getting him ready for a ride as if to say "please mum, im so tired, i cant go out today!"

He's also a master escape artist and can open just about anything. ive had to put a padlock on the gate to keep him in his stall on occasion.

LOVES the chickens pellets! if i forget for just 2minutes to shut the chook house door, hes in there munching on their food. I swear he's going to lay an egg on day!

But my FAVORITE is when you get a hose out. he LOVES it when you squirt water under his chin. As soon as you touch the hose he comes over and puts his head over your hands and waits. After a minute his legs kind of buckle and he almost falls over before he catches himself. no idea why... must feel really good lol


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's another quirk to add onto the one I've already posted about....


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Lottie likes to scratch her bum on the hay net, especially after I've just groomed her! She also appreciates a good tickle behind her ears more than anything.

Tazz is a little bit immature and curious about everything. See it, eat it. He holds grooming brushes for me, has attempted to pick me up by my hood, holds lead ropes and has even held Lottie's reins in his teeth and attempted to lead her away if I'm tacking up in the field.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm Hunter doesn't have any continual habits except untying himself but he is very crafty. The people I adopted him from said he used to be able to get out of his blanket and they could never figure out how, all the straps would be done up but blanket would be laying on the ground. 
This past summer we were visiting a friends ranch and we were sitting around on our horses chatting and Hunter wanted to to eat the grass well I kept saying no and not letting him put his head down so he just decided to go down on his knees and eat the grass with me on his back and his bum in the air. lol it was so funny. 
Last spring he got stuck under his gate. I guess he had shimmied under the gate at the trainers and thought he would get the grass on the other side of his paddock. BO found him there calmly waiting for someone to help him, his front half on the grass and belly and butt in paddock. The funny thing was if he would have tried the fence instead of gate he would have escaped.


----------

